# Monolithic Caps and DMG pics



## JustinNH (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey all-

As a test, i took about 1 gram of various monolithic capacitors from my second collection (1st is already dissolved, but outside in snow).

The first vial is a sample of the liquid (PdCl I assume) from them in AP.
The second vial is the PdDMG that I dropped out of the rest pf the liquid. There wasn't a lot of liquid, but there was a ton of precipitant... you guys werent kidding about that! (yes, I know DMG is best as an indicator, but I just wanted a little vial of it and it was just a test too). 

Im going to keep saving them for now. Just had the DMG from Steve and wanted to give it a shot 

The vial of the precip is after it settles for two days and then transfered to a smaller vial. Originally, it was 20x as 'fluffy'.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 13, 2009)

Justin,

I'm happy to hear you received the DMG and MSDS safely.

Palladium testing with DMG is a breeze. DMG is also nice to 'clean up' a small sample that contains other precious metals in solution without the Pd interfering. Just add the DMG to a small sample, filter out the precipitate, and test the liquid for other PMs!

Steve


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, thank you Steve 

When I first added the DMG to the solution, after I shook it for a second I set it down... the whole thing turned yellow. I was like "huh... nothing precipitated, it just turned colors... wait a second... the whole thing is precip!" haha

Definately an VERY effective test, since with 1 gram of monolithics, there couldnt have been very much palladium.

I wasnt even sure if the DMG had been dissolved in the water I used. I heated the water and shook it for a while but it looked like nothing dissolved. Guess it worked! I think the 1gram I bought will last for a long time. Thanks again,

----

On a side note, the precipitant has a very sweet smell to it. Obviously, im not all out smelling it but I couldnt help but notice. Is that common? 

Is it a certain gas beign released? it is only when the dmg solution is going into the ap solution... neither smell like that prior. 

Just curious


----------



## Oz (Mar 14, 2009)

Steve,

A very nice tidbit using DMG to “clean” a solution of Pd. I have used it for testing but for obvious reasons stayed away from using it for precipitating. Any idea as to how quantitatively it removes Pd from a mixed PGM solution?


----------



## Lou (Mar 14, 2009)

Very quantitatively. It is a great ligand for Pd.

It can also be used to get nickel out of the way as well.


I never noticed the sweet smell, but I'll confess most of the time I work with the stuff it's in the hood.


Lou


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, I do everything outside to avoid smelling things but I was in the garage moving the compacted PdDMG to a smaller vial to show people and noticed it. 

Its pretty strong smelling but not irritating at all is the ways SOx fo Cl is and smells kinda sweet... not bad at all... actually, almost smells like water color paints... if that makes any sense :?


----------

